
Apple Reverses Move for WordPress to Add In-App Payments - gmays
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-22/apple-reverses-move-to-force-wordpress-to-add-in-app-payments
======
sdfhbdf
> Bad news travels faster than good, usually, so please consider sharing that
> they reversed course.

That's the important quote from this one ;) I'm guessing this info won't get
the same kind of traction like the last one.

The whole situation seemed like a mishap on Apple's behalf right from the
start so this is a natural conclusion. The App was for all WordPress installs
not only for Automattic's hosted solution so IAP shouldn't be enforced.

~~~
speedgoose
I think it would still have been abusive if the app was only for hosted
WordPress.com solutions.

------
sdfhbdf
Oh, and see duplicate here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24247767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24247767)

